# * Introducing V Olina vom Holtkämper Tor *



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*We are proud to introduce our newest import female.*
*V Olina vom Holtkämper Tor *
*SchH3, Kkl1 "a" HD-Ed normal ZW-79*
*Here's a link to her pedigree:*
V Olina vom Holtkämper Tor - German Shepherd Dog









*Here are some pictures of Olina in with her family in Germany *









*Olina is a full sister to VA10 BSZS 2009 Mega vom Holtkämper See.*
*Mega produced the SG-10 male and SG-11 female at the BSZS this year.*
*Olina's other sister Onja produced the SG-8 male at the BSZS this year.*


​


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!:wub:


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you.
We're VERY excited to have Olina in our kennel.
We feel that she will have a great impact on the future of our breeding program.
She has a SUPER temperament and disposition and she's real easy on the eyes! 

She is also a GREAT producer, here's a picture of a 6 month old female "Isis" from her last litter in Germany.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, she is beautiful.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations and I am glad to know there is a top quality breeder so close to home.

What a beautiful beautiful girl.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice bitch...good pigment and expression...and it looks like she has nice movement!

Congrats!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

My Zorro's grandma is Cosy Vom Holtkamper See


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations!

She's beautiful.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks!
We had Olina to the vet for xrays yesterday.
She is carrying low and I didn't think she had more then 2 or 3 pups in her.
I was very surprised, looks like she's going to have 5 puppies!
We're very excited, puppy watch will begin on Wednesday! 
I'll post some pictures once the little ones arrive.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So, is it customary to breed every heat in Germany? You showed a picture of a pup from her last litter, 6 months old, and she is ready to have them again? 

Not judging YOU, looks like she's new, maybe came pregnant? Maybe not, but I was under the impression ( and correct me if I am wrong) that a bitch shouldn't be bred more than every other heat/once a year?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Olina was bred in Germany, this is a repeat of a breeding that produced some really beautiful puppies. I was offered my choice of stud before I purchased her and chose to do a repeat of her previous breeding. I have bred to Renzo twice before, my female Gina came up empty and my female Hetty had one still born puppy. He is a male that I like VERY much and that is why I chose to try it with him again. As far as it being "customary to breed every heat cycle in Germany" I would say that regardless of what country you are in it would depend on many different factors. IMO a "Brood Bitch" should be bred every cycle as long as she recovers well from her previous litter. Some females are like machines when it comes to producing puppies and recover very fast and others do not, each female should be evaluated individually. Attention should also be paid to the size of the previous litter and how much the breeding/whelping took out of the female. It is generally accepted that there is less damaged caused to the females uterus if you breed her rather then skipping her cycle, that does not mean that she should be bred every cycle, once again each female must be evaluated individually. I am of the opinion that a "Brood Bitch" should be bred while she's young and if she has easy whelps and fast recoveries then breed her several times, spay her and retire her. I don't like to skip a breeding on a young female that is healthy and in good shape, I'd rather breed her until I feel I have something good from her blood lines to continue on with. It's also important to know why your breeding your female, do you have the intentions of making the best pairing possible so that you may keep one or two from the litter for your future breeding program or are you simply breeding to sell puppies? I can admit that as a breeder I am selfish, first and foremost I breed for me. I will only do a breeding that I believe in 100%, I do not do "breeding's of convenience". There are breeders out there that are trying to produce TOP puppies to show, title and use for the future of their breeding programs and there are others that breed to make a living. I've had about 20 litters over the past 20 years, average of one a year. I've had years where I've had 2 or 3 litters and I have had years when I didn't have any. For me it's a balancing act between my family, my job and my hobby and passion for breeding. The timing has to be right and the reason for doing the breeding has to be sound.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, well thanks for clearing that up! Glad you didn't get offended and angry like most people on here, I honestly had heard that it wasn't good, and was just a bit concerned. Thanks for explaining it to me!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Not a problem, no offense taken, the only way we can learn is by asking questions. 
I've been breeding for many years and I still ask questions and continue to learn.
Here's a link to one of several good articles about back to back breeding.
Revisiting back to back breeding

The final determination should always be based on the female that you are breeding. 
They are all different and it's up to the breeder to know what's in the best interest of the female and to do the right thing.


----------



## Dan mc (May 5, 2011)

Good luck. She is a great looking girl.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Olina had her puppies today.
1-Male and 4-Females.
Mom and pups are doing great!
Here's a few pictures. *


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful! And congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful for sure... but also a shameless, shameless plug yet we looove those plugs since we all love puppies


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

> Beautiful for sure... but also a shameless, shameless plug yet we looove those plugs since we all love puppies


Shameless indeed!
Thanks :toasting:


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Omg, her head tilts are absolutely irresistible. Congratulations on another nice litter!!!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Picture Update.*
*Olina & her Puppies 7 Days Old.*


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I love her name for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Picture update - 11 days old.*


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice! I love the photo with the baby.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are adorable!! I miss having puppies in the house, but not all the work.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Picture update 14 days old*.





 
*Purple Girl*








*Pink Girl*








*Green Girl*








*Yellow Girl*








*Big Boy*








*The Gang*


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Goodness those are cute babies!!!! Are you going to keep that male for yourself? I know you were looking for a male. He looks like a beast!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks, I'm very happy with them.
I'd like to keep him, time will tell, we'll see how he matures.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh so cute!! The mother is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Picture Update, Puppies at 21 Days Old *


*Big Boy*

















*Yellow Girl*

















*Purple Girl*

















*Pink Girl*

















*Green Girl*

















*The Gang*


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They are gorgeous! I'm very taken with your new female and I'm interested in some of the lines you are breeding. You'll probably be hearing from me when I'm ready for another show line!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I really like pink girl!
Sheilah


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Picture/Video Update - Puppies at 28 days old *  























**********************************************************************


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful puppies!!! Olina is such a trooper, nursing these pups (and their needle teeth - LOL)!


----------

